# Not so wabi-kusa...



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

wow thats pretty cool looking. is that one of those things you use to cook angel food cake?


----------



## oocfish (Jul 16, 2005)

I think it's just for chips n dip. Just $10.00 at Walmart!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

This looks good. I like the way there isn't any substrate on the outside ring (where the chips sit) Makes it look really nice


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks really cool! I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## oocfish (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Still trying to decide if I should put sand in the outside ring...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the sand would look good.


----------



## oocfish (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input JakeJ, I think I will try sand this weekend and see how that looks!


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

I love it. Not sure about sand, but you dont know till you try it.


----------

